# Want to share my son's site with you



## mommyo2girls

Hi girls,

Hope all of you are having a good or better day today. I was working on making a site for my baby boy Tyler this morning :cry: and I want to share it with all of you. Please visit and send him some love. Thank you girls for all the support. Let me know if you can hear the song, also any other ideas on how we can remember our babies. :hugs: Love to all of you!

https://tyler-j-wyatt.gonetoosoon.org/memorial/


----------



## kanga

:hug:


----------



## mommyo2girls

Ways I plan to remember my Tyler,

For Christmas I plan to buy a gift for Tyler each year and then adopt an angel the same age and donate the gift in Tyler's name. I also plan on an angel statue and bench for my garden. I plan on getting his name on his blanket and getting a stuffed animal for his box I am making so that I can have something to hold while I think of him. Please share your thoughts and ideas with me. Thanks


----------



## babesx3

mommyo2girls said:


> Ways I plan to remember my Tyler,
> 
> For Christmas I plan to buy a gift for Tyler each year and then adopt an angel the same age and donate the gift in Tyler's name. I also plan on an angel statue and bench for my garden. I plan on getting his name on his blanket and getting a stuffed animal for his box I am making so that I can have something to hold while I think of him. Please share your thoughts and ideas with me. Thanks

The site is a lovely memorial for your son.. i couildn't get the music to play tho!

I love your ideas for xmas, and bench and angel....
I was given 2 bears at the hospital one that went with Charlie and 1 i kept for myself and his box.... it is a great source of comfort... when i held Charlie i told him that evertime i held and kissed the bear it was a hug and a kiss for him... I slept holding my charlie bear for the first few weeks it really helped me.... i hope it brings u some comfort too!!

Charlie is being cremated on thiurs next week as he is back from his PM.... we plan on having a small service just for dh and i... we will then bring his ashes home and plant a tree for him in the garden and scattter his ashes here at home.....
i like the idea of a bench too, maybe we wiill get one to have near his tree!..


----------



## Laura2919

:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Your little ones site is lovely. I think the idea of adopting an animal his age is precious. Very original.

I haven't even thought what I am going to do. I am dreading her 1st birthday but baby is due 2 days before so hoping that will make it easier - to take her to the grave with me.


----------

